# Not Pi too!



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm sad to say that I have the death of yet another fish to report. I woke up this morning to find that Pi, one of my female bettas, had died. Six days or so (give or take) ago, a few days after Merlin passed, Pi's scales began to raise up. Since it was in the early stages, I thought that I might be able to cure it if I acted fast. So I dosed her tank with an antibacterial medication. It seemed to be working. Her scales went back down and she became less lethargic, and by the end of treatment she seemed back to normal. I woke up one day after her treatment was over (this morning) to find that she was gone.

I feel like a failure. I went from six bettas to four in less than two weeks. What could I be doing wrong? I am not going to buy any more bettas until I upgrade my tanks and find out what the heck it is I'm doing to lose these fish.









SIP Pi <3
12/25/12 ~ 08/05/13


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

I am so sorry. He was a beautiful fish.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I am so sorry. It hurts a lot.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss, I had one pass away recently myself =(


----------

